
The BITCOIN PUB - Cryptocurrency Forum / Community - saddington
http://thebitcoin.pub
======
saddington
My brother is building a small community around Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency,
mostly from his growing YouTube Channel and YouTube was temporarily banning
him from commenting on his own videos to respond to questions... which is odd
and disappointing because he's highly engaged.

Anyways, he needed a better solution to just engage and respond to his
followers and so we put together a community system using Discourse, which is
fantastic (and using Mailgun as a mail server). Pretty standard stuff, but,
very scalable.

And ultimately it solves his problem of engaging with his community!

It's new, but, it's growing and I think what I like most of all is that it's
using some really best-in-class community / forum software. That is all.
Enjoy!

